# HELP! Goldfish emergency!



## Mirissa11171 (Dec 16, 2011)

My goldfish very recently became very pale and is floating around completely vertical. She falls to the bottom of the tank and then seems to gather herself for a minute and then floats around vertically some more. What's up?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off,welcome to the forum!

We will need some info onyour setup to help determine what is wrong with her.

Tank size
Filter
size of fish
tankmates
Test readings of ammonia,nitrite,nitrate
temp of the water 
and a pic if you can manage one.


----------



## Mirissa11171 (Dec 16, 2011)

Too late, she's gone.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

we need more information..have you tested your tank recently for ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. have you changed anything recently whats the temp as much information as you know helps narrow the prognosis


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry you lost your fish. Was teh tank cycled, if not you should read up on the nitrogen cycle before adding more fish. Second, gold fish need a lot of space to grow in, and are dirty fish and need a lot of filtration. Are these areas adequate?


----------

